# Used Audi Event 26th-27th April



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ok, its a sales event but I am just posting for maximum exposure and information.
I am not affiliated or have any interest in it just thought some maybe interested or have a friend who may be interested...

I got a card through the post.....

UK's Largest approved Audi Event
Royal Windsor Racecourse
150 Approved Used Audis
20 TT coupes/Roadsters, 10 S3
Audi Cabs, Allroad, A8, A4, A6 Avant, RS4-RS6 avants and saloons
Test drives Parts and Accessories 
9am-5pm
The Card:-

















To Book a testdrive or reserve a model call Audi Hotline:- 01753 567320
Says they will have an Audi TT Driving Simulator! Â


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Might pop along and try the simulator, see if I can bust it or at least the car its simulating ;D

Windsor is close for me after all. ;D


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 17, 2003)

This is exactly the kind of thing I'd want to attend! Don't suppose there's a chance of a similar one "ooop north" though..?

Windsor is about an 800 mile round trip for me!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Are you going along Wak??

I got a card in the post too!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thought I might take a look!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I'll have to pop down there and have a look, never know - RS6 could be on the shopping list if they don't want 6K over list price !

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey if I put a "For Sale" sign on the window someone might make me a crazy offer for mine! Â 

Though I suspect the organisers might take a dim view of that.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I may as well - its only 10mins away - RS6 could be fun.

Be good to see Waks car in the metal.

See you all there.

Dave


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi David,

It would be a good chance to meet up at last as we both live in Bracknell (lucky us, not) I should be there on Saturday. Send me an IM with your mobile.

Simon


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone called the number and got through?

I've been trying all morning but no reply.

Dave


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Snap!!!
[smiley=furious3.gif]

Not good PR!!!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Been trying all today as well.

Twats.

Dave


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Been trying all yesterday and this morning...perhaps they are fully booked....perhaps its all a big con and no-one is going except us.

I'll call Aston Green in Slough. ???


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Call the mobile number - they are experiencing technical difficulties on the 01753 number !

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just got called back - seems to be an event run by aston green, which I guess we all suspected.

Asked the guy to book me in an RS6 for the afternoon, he was more keen on me just turning up.

I'll let you know if he can get me booked in one of if I'll have to wait in a queue :-/

Dave


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Just got back from this event. David_A and myself test drove a new RS6 down the M4 and round back roads of Windsor. Simply awesome. Couldn't get used to the paddle gears (behind steering wheel, F1 style) kept turning the windscreen wipers and indicators on.

Felt like a Red Letter day at Brands 8)

There were over 25 TT's including the TT150 simply........horrid. Very poor spec, cloth interior. Completely devalues the Audi TT. Nevermind. I'd go back tomorrow but I'm golfing. Definately worth a look in, free barbeque food and drinks also


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Did you have to queue for the RS6 test drive??


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

We just spoke to the sales guy, saying we were going to upgrade our TT's to RS6's next month.....well David_A was talking about a new Mazzerati. Suddenly the red carpet appeared from nowhere and we were sat and driving one in 10 minutes.

Basically, just give your details to one of the reps and state which PowerHorse you want to drive. There were 3 RS4's and a couple of RS6 Avants available.

Thoroughly good fun :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I did think about taking the 150 TT out for a laugh and to report back to you guys but neither of us could bring ourselves to do it.

I think TT500 broke the RS6 somewhere near maidenheadl when it started beeping to itself though . . .

Dave


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

...that beeping sound in the RS6 must have been a warning telling me that the undercarriage was about to lift 

I'm seriously thinking about hiring one for GTI international, (just don't tell Avis that I'll be thrashing its bol****s off on a race track).


----------

